# What separates the greatest musicians from the rest?



## ianblackwel

(Talking mainly about pianists) - Why are there only these (relatively) few musicians who are internationally renowned? Surely their level of playing can be matched by far more people?


----------



## PicklePepperPiper

Some people I know attribute this almost purely to luck. I think it's more a matter of knowing the right people. And then there is the enigmatic concept of charisma or talent - something that some people have, others don't.

It's probably true that there are an immeasurable number of players who don't achieve fame but have the talent and dedication to rival, and even surpass that of the 'stars'. Maybe this is where luck or connections come into play?
-PPP


----------



## Boccherini

Opal said:


> On that reckoning, stardom in any human artistic endeavour is all down to "luck", i.e. the viewing and paying public are all duped into believing that particular artists are especially great purely because of some random process. How completely silly is that?


Silly? It's brilliant!
Take me for example, I'm the greatest harpsichordist ever. Leonhardt, Pinnock, Hantaï and many more, were my incompetent students. I've personally recorded all Scarlatti's sonatas for keyboard and Buxtehude's full _oeuvre_. The fact that no one yet has heard my name is becuase of my bad luck, of course.

By the way, if you want my Scarlatti's _oeuvre_, it costs millions.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Providence.


----------



## jhar26

Individuality is probably a big part of it. Something that makes them sound different from the rest.


----------



## Aramis

> What separates the greatest musicians from the rest?


Being homosexual or Jewish descent.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

jhar26 said:


> _Individuality is probably a big part of it. Something that makes them sound different from the rest._


Right.

Some have good technique--that is, they can hit the keys and play the right notes.

What makes the truly great are those who have a *vision* of the work and can realize that vision in execution.


----------



## World Violist

Technique can be done by anybody; the greatest players of any instrument have a whole set of intangibles that affect how an audience perceives their worth... charisma, force of will, etc.


----------



## tahnak

In one word - SPIRIT - with which they compose. If they use their head, it is just brilliance but if they use head, heart and guidance from the Creator, it is CLASSIC MUSIC


----------



## Mike Saville

IMO:

10% Ability
15% luck
20% who they know
10% Right place, right time.
15% Uniqueness
30% Persona


----------



## Ukko

*It ain't the publicity*



Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Right.
> 
> Some have good technique--that is, they can hit the keys and play the right notes.
> 
> What makes the truly great are those who have a *vision* of the work and can realize that vision in execution.


That is probably saying what I think about it. The difference between the great and the highly competent is the addition of interpretation to technique.

If you've been a classical music listener for awhile, you know of recorded works where the soloist didn't make a noticeable flub, and yet you never wanted to hear the recording again. And yet, another recording of the same work grabbed you (I'm not saying where) and carried you away.

I have several personal examples, but they are fodder for new posts.

BTW I wanted to put that trumpeter in the title box, kind of a publicity bs icon, but couldn't find a way.


----------



## Webernite

There probably _are_ plenty of unknown pianists who should be considered "greats." But what makes someone great? Well, among other things, power (for example, Richter), a sense of rhythm (Rachmaninov), a colourful tone (Cortot?), an ability to bring out counterpoint (Gould), endurance, avoidance of wrong notes, etc. etc. These things have nothing to do with luck.


----------



## Chopin_Fan777

Five things are associated with true music greats:

1. Unique interpretation
2. General understanding of music presented
3. Excellent technique
4. Media attention (does not have to be a lot)
5. Some ability to compose, conduct, etc.


----------

